# Pubs with pitches



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Anybody know good pubs with sites in the back garden so to speak? Electic hook up needed.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The caravan club book has some Pub CL's. some with electric I think.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Marcoshouse1 look on site d/b sibton white horse. We were there two weeks ago

You can go CC web site and search CL's for electric and pubs

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Marcoshouse;

If you join the caravan club they have a list in the book for pub cl's (hic)

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marcoshouse1

I thought that that was a good question.....I hope we get a few answers with personal recommendations. The CC book may list them but that does not guarantee that they are OK.

I can recommend the Tudor caravan park situated behind the Tudor Arms Pub at Slimbridge (though, I think, not the same owners :roll: )........good site & good pub with grub. Nice walks along the canal...wildfowl trust is near.....cyclepath to Gloucester and Sharpness.

Link to Tudor caravan park <<<<click

Link to Tudor arms PUB details <<<,click

Mike


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Marcoshouse1 you can't search the CC's CL d/b unless you are a member.
If your not a member tell me the county you want to go to and I will look on the d/b for you. 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark ,
What area are you looking for exactly would help if we know where you were heading l :lol:


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Marcos
The Craven Heifer near Skipton North Yorkshire has ()or did) have good food and facilities including hook-up at £10 per night

Craven Heifer <[email protected]>

Jack


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Camp site at Bruene Lock in Northamptonshire,very close to pub (next door)and nice walk along Grand Canal,think it is caravan club.
Have telephone number if you are interested.

Lesley


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

HYA MARCOSHOUSE1, IF YOUR GOING DOWN WEYMOUTH WAY ,HEAD FOR PORTLAND ,LOOK FOR THE FERRYBRIDGE INN JUST BEFORE THE CAUSEWAY OVER TO PORTLAND THE PUBS ON THE RIGHT.
fIVER A NIGHT ,SERVES FOOD ETC. MIGHT DO ELECTRIC IM NOT SURE BUT GREAT VIEWS ETC 
ALL THE BEST RON.......... :roll:


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi pub site in the malverns at the anchor inn on the a4104 use of pub facilites when open phone#01684 592317 the boss drives a big RV.


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi thanks to all your replies. 

I'm not a CC member. Im in the C & CC.

I would like to know of pubs in N & E Yorkshire, Cumbria and Northumberland especially.

Thanks Ollie. I would be very grateful if you could check.

Cheers Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan,

The Willow Tree Inn, Leeming Village, Northallerton DL7 9SN Tel 01677 423903 Not open till Mar 1st though.

Bay Horse Inn, Tunstall, Richmond DL10 7QS Tel 01748 811405 open all year.

The Plough, Allerdean, Berwick upon Tweed TD15 2TD Tel 01289 387206 open all year no elec though

Church House Inn, Torver, Coniston LA2 8AZ Tel 01539 441282 open all year no elec


Jac


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Marcoshouse1 heres what I found on the CC d/b there are no entries for south yorks. The search parameters were on a "pub" and suitable for "motorhomes".

North Yorks

P Rushton Bay Horse Inn Tunstall Richmond DL10 7QS
(01748) 818564-lic hrs
¼ac; wc; el pts; bar food (12.00-14.00 & 18.00-20.00hrs); PTA; open all yr (weather permitting); £6.

K Gelderd Lord Nelson Inn Nether Poppleton York YO2 6HS
(01904) 794320
½ac; bar lunches, eve meals; play area; VS adj; coarse fishing ½m; open all yr; £4.

P Watson Oak Tree Inn Copt Hewick Ripon HG4 5BY
(01765) 603578
½ac; quiet; lic bar; restaurant; take-away; PTA; wc (lic hrs only); Pub; open all yr; adults only; £6.

Mr & Mrs R Atkinson Palmer Flatt Hotel Aysgarth Leyburn DL8 3SR
(01969) 663228
Pt 3ac; pt sl; amongst trees; batt; lic bar; restaurant; wc (lic hrs only); h & c; B & B; coarse fishing; adj Asygarth Falls; open all yr (closed 5 days mid Jul); £5; £30w; awning 50p.

Mrs C Luck The Crosby Ph Thornton-Le-Beans Northallerton DL6 3SP
(01609) 772776
½ac; pt sl; wc; h & c; el pts; bar meals; restaurant; child play area; advance bkg req; open all yr; £5 + el pts;

P Mintoft The Crown Hutton-Le-Hole York YO6 6UA
(01751) 417343
¾ac field; pt sl; wc (lic hrs only); bar meals; restaurant; open all yr; £3.50

Holf Leisure Ltd The Plough Inn Fadmoor York YO62 7HY
(01751) 431515
¼ac amongst trees; pt sl; wc; open Apr-Oct; no dogs; £5.

R Shaul The Three Tuns Inn High Street West Lutton Malton YO17 8TA
(01944) 738200
¼ac; wc (lic hrs only); el pts; open all yr; £6.50

Mr & Mrs R Ward The Willow Tree Inn Leeming Village Northallerton DL7 9SN
(01677) 423903
½ac; wc (lic hrs only); el pts; bar meals (exc Tue); coarse fishing ½m; open Mar-1 Nov; £6.

Cumbria
Mr & Mrs A Bateman Church House Inn Torver Coniston LA21 8AZ
(01539) 441282
http://www.thechurchhouseinn.com/
½ac quiet; views; breakfast/bar meals; PTA (exc Sun); open all yr; advance bkg req; £5.50

Mr A Metcalfe And Mrs M Clark Sykeside Camping Park Brotherswater Patterdale CA11 0NZ
(01768) 482239
http://www.sykeside.co.uk/
½ ac; hdstanding; el pts; gas; lic bar; restaurant; take-away; PTA; raz pts; wc; h & c; shwr; B & B; advance bkg req; game fishing ½m; open all yr; £13.50

Mr & Mrs Mounsey Throstle Hall Caldbeck Wigton CA7 8HE
(01697) 478618
½ ac; hdstanding; el pts; batt; advance bkg req; open all yr; quiet; £6.50

Olley


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Many thanks - a very exhaustive list.

I'm going to be extremely merry this year!!!!


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Craven Heifer near Skipton North Yorkshire 

Proper pub - nice views from Carpark with MH area hookup etc...waste and water


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Just been browsing this thread.

1st post 01.02 18-26 last post 02.05 18-26
More useful suggestions you can throw a stick at.

WHO NEEDS A MAGAZINE!!!!!! :lol:


----------

